# Identifying Hand Planes



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I have two flea market finds that i'd like a little help to identify, both of which are hand planes.

The first is a 22" long Stanley. I think it's a No. 7 jointer plane, but the iron's edge is not straight-it has about a 9" radius. I would expect a jointer plane to have a straight edge. The bevel is down, and the iron angle is about 40 degrees. The underside of the blade holder has "PAT. NO. 1918750" stamped on it.

The second plane has "Handyman" cast into the blade holder. The sole length is slightly under 14", and the iron angle is 40 degrees. It is also a bevel down iron. The underside of the blade holder has "C 134" stamped on it.

I used both of the planes after sharpening the irons, and they are both very smooth. The soles are both dead flat with no help from me.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

I am no expert and there are plenty of them here at LJ.
How about some pictures so we know what you looking at?
That would help.

What specifics do you want to know anyway? Looks like you already got the basics.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd like to identify the characterize the "family" of planes, like jack plane or other. I'll put a few pictures on my project gallery.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Pictures are posted on my gallery.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

You've got a jointer and a jack. Slight camber on a jointer is not that uncommon.

Here's the plane reference super site:

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan1.htm#num7


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@Smitty-Thanks for the info. I paid $55 for the jointer and $28 for the jack. Did I make reasonable deals?


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@Smitty-Great link. It looks like I have a No. 5 Stanley Handyman jack plane and a No. 7 Stanley Bailey jointer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Nothing but good things to say about Patrick. He's a great tool finder for those of us wanting to move into the handwork arena.

Jointer - a solid deal. The handyman, maybe a little high. But between the two, you done good! Congrats!


----------

